# Subwoofer Suggestions ?



## motogp34 (Nov 7, 2011)

my room is 17/22/9
should i get 2 sub 12`s or 2 sub 15`s ?

does anyone know how the DD+ compare to the sub12/15 ?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

That's about the size of mine. I would say 2 12s would do it. I have 2 Sunfire True MKIIs and it is more than enough.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

motogp34 said:


> my room is 17/22/9
> should i get 2 sub 12`s or 2 sub 15`s ?


Your room is ~3,360 cu.ft. My room (15' x 30' x 7.5') is ~3,375 cu.ft. I run dual 18" subs. Rooms and expectations vary but, IMO, you should consider dual 15s at a minimum.

You mention the Sub12/15 - the Paradigm subs, yes? If so, unless you're getting an incredible deal on a new pair - or a good bargain on a used pair - I'd look to ID subs instead. Tremendous bang for the buck. In your space, a few of the subs that would work well are:
- HSU VTF-15H x 2
- Epik Empire x 2
- Rythmik F15 (or 15HP) or FV15 (or 15HP) x 2
- ChaseHT VS-18.1 x 2 (although these are fairly massive subs) or SS-18.T

Just my 2¢...


----------

